# ADA amazonia low ph level



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello, im setting up a "new" tank with ada amazonia substrate but my ph seems too low. Just wanted to know if anyone has ideas why? im getting in a range of around 5.5. i've tested with two different kits, one test strip and drop test, both with similar results. the tank has been running for a little over 5 weeks and has cycled. GH and KH is around 0, pressurized co2 @ 1 bubble/4sec. ive tried testing ph in the morning when the co2 has been off the whole night. almost no difference. i don't have wood in the tank, only black slate.

i'd really appreciate if anyone has any insight as to why ph is so low.

thanks!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Take some water out and leave it in a glass for 24hrs then test it. That will ensure the co2 is completely out. For me it was a 1.5ph difference I believe. 

I'm a newb but I think you should be adding a buffer if you've got fish/inverts in there?

Edits: here's the official instructions from ADA http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/information/aquasoil_amazonia.php

Also, my ph test (api) only measures down to 6.4, what liquid kit are you using?

What does your tap water read?

Are you using a co2 drop checker? What does it show in the am/pm? 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks for the reply. good idea about taking the water out in a glass! i have a hagen liquid test that goes to 5.0 with increments of 0.5. i also have a api strip test that goes down to 6.0. just tested the tap water now and its 6.8 with liquid test (the colour is yellow/greenish, right in between 6.5 and 7). oh, and i don't have anything in it right now...im hoping the ph will level out to something around 6.5 before adding anything alive.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Amano's ADA aqua soils tend to lower PH levels a lot! Often desirable with CRS shrimp.

Good Luck


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, if you read the instruction manual that came with the soil, you'll see that it says "AQUA SOIL lowers the hardness and the pH level of the aquarium water. AQUA SOIL is not recommendable for aquariums with fish preferring a high pH level of water, or marine aquariums".

Also, what's not written on the English side (but it is on the Japanese side) is that: if the water you use has high pH, natural substances in the soil will dissolve out, and cause the water to turn yellow to brown. This will go away with water changes. However, if you are planning to use the product in high pH regions, Amazonia II, which will further lower the pH, is recommended.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Hello, im setting up a "new" tank with ada amazonia substrate but my ph seems too low. Just wanted to know if anyone has ideas why? im getting in a range of around 5.5. i've tested with two different kits, one test strip and drop test, both with similar results. the tank has been running for a little over 5 weeks and has cycled. GH and KH is around 0, pressurized co2 @ 1 bubble/4sec. ive tried testing ph in the morning when the co2 has been off the whole night. almost no difference. i don't have wood in the tank, only black slate.
> 
> i'd really appreciate if anyone has any insight as to why ph is so low.
> 
> thanks!


If your KH is close to zero your water has no bufferign capacity so once the amazonia soild leaches out matters to lower your pH, your pH will just drop, plus Co2 injection will also lower your pH. Add some seachem alkaline buff should help to stabilize your pH.Too low a pH will stop your nitrifying batceria to work so once your pH goes back up you need to watch out for spikes of nitrite. I would also add stability to make sure once pH goes to 6.5 or a bit above.


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you guys for all your input!

i've read the amazonia manual before i bought the product but never knew it would drop ph this much. But i guess its hard to say since everyone online lives in different places with different water properties.

thats a good idea fish rookie! ill try the seachem alkaline buff for a bit until i get something stable enough.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You may want to get some replenish or equilibrium to keep at least a Gh of 3-4. It is good for the fish and your plants (as long as they like soft acidic water). You only need to add the amount of buffer and equilibrium to replace the amount in the water that you have replaced during water change. Top up does not require any.
e.g. if you take out 5 gallon of water than you can add the right portion of alkaline buffer and equilibrium for 5 gallon only.
You may also have algae because ADA has a lot of organic matters. You may need to perform lots of water change in the beginning. Do you have pressurized CO2 or is it DIY? 1 bubble per 4 seconds sounds a bit on the low side.


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you fish rookie for the advice and being so thorough with explaining everything. my system is pressurized co2, once i get the ph up ill increase the bubble count. (btw, if anyone is reading and wondering where to get a cheap co2 bottle go to aw fireguard. got a 10lb co2 for $75 plus tax, filled! its a used bottle but is hydrotested with current date)


----------

